# Westgate Timeshare founder sues Sundance Film Festival



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-david-siegel-sues-sundance-20120112,0,5168246.story


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 13, 2012)

So sorry, David Siegel, but the truth is a defense to defamation.


----------



## frenchieinme (Jan 15, 2012)

The beauty of living in the USA is we have the right to free speech.  Many countries are not as fortunate.  That said however does not mean we have the right to no repurcussions for this free speech.  The counter balance to this right of free speech is called liable.  We need to make sure what we say is in effect not untrue or does damage to one.  Our free speech does not allow us the right to damage one's reputation regardless of what we think of that person's reputation.

When there is disagreement as to whether or not damage was done and renumeration for such is warranted, we have a court system (imperfect as it may be) which often times asked to mediate or arbritrate a conclusion.  It will be interesting to see what the courts decide in this situation.   

frenchieinme


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 15, 2012)

The King has managed to play the court system to basically flimflam buyers and owners of his Empire for over 20 years.  Hopefully it will now give him another taste of what he has subjected so many unfortunates to over the years. 

A few convictions in the past haven't ended his/his companies atrocities - maybe the next beating will. There is always hope.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2012)

and it gets even better

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/movies/2012/01/sundance-2012-queen-of-versailles-lawsuit.html


----------

